# Touchpad running Android up for sale on Ebay!



## LukeS (Aug 24, 2011)

The touchpad we all say the videos running android is now up for sale on ebay

Here is a comment he posted on his video:


> Up for sale - Guys, looks like a lot of people have interest in this and can put it to much﻿ better use.. I have had a lot of mails from folks asking me to sell it to them so they can use this for development. I have put this on ebay for a quick 3 day sale - Pl search for item: 230664585087


http://www.ebay.com/itm/230664585087


----------



## coppil (Aug 25, 2011)

I hope a real developer gets it and not some rich kid wanting to screw everyone else over.


----------



## annoynimous (Aug 25, 2011)

don't be silly, this guy is a gentleman,


----------



## bali007 (Aug 26, 2011)

some more offers of HP Touchpad with Android:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130567970980 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290603225485

I wonder, did they manage to copy the posted dumps already to their devices or did they receive those in same way straight from HP as the others?


----------



## mythamp (Aug 25, 2011)

Not sure...if it is so...why are they selling it? :S everyone who wants/needs the android os knows that it should be coming shortly- thomas has already recorded a video with his transferred dump.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

I have numerous questions... if it's real, what's the scoop on the recovery rom? or does it have one?

How and Why would HP ship what's in theory a brand new device with a non-supported os installation... (how could this happen? I mean it sounds cool, but that's not what I'd expect from HP... My school's purchased hundred's of desktop computers, and we've never had one show up with an unexpected software load....)

IF it's a full system, it's not that difficult to dump a rom image... (google is your friend to find instructions)...

Does ADB actually work properly with it? or is it still a Novaterm device?


----------

